# Travel Talk > General Discussion - Anything and Everything >  The First Most Beautiful Airport Worldwide

## travelland

The article I am reading states that Seoul's Incheon Airport is coming first for a 5th year,
2nd comes Singapore,
3rd Hong Kong
4th Beijing
5th India's Gandhi.......

----------


## alexjems41

South Korea's Incheon International Airport has been voted the best in the world. Incheon is big city which is near by Seoul﻿ and Seoul is more famous than Incheon. So Incheon Airport is named Seoul/Incheon Airport for foreigner's convenience.

----------

